# Hello



## KungFuGrrrl (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi

I am a martial artist for 10 years.... WC, JKD, TCC

I have recently put WC on the backburner so I can focus on TCC. I also have a non profit where I teach TCC to survivors of domestic violence, women and children.... then send them to learn Shaolin Kung Fu with the Master.

I love talking with people about MA... for me it is a way of life. I almost lost my life to domestic violence in 1995 (broken back, dislocated shoulder, multiple skull fractures/concussions etc..) and about a year later found Kung Fu; which really saved my mental health as well as physical health... I decided to pass along these wonderful teachings to fellow survivors about 5 years ago!.

You can check out my web site at www.focus101.net

I look forward to meeting fellow MA's, having good discussions and trading information, maybe get some input on my organization.

KFG


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello

 ...

 I think I've run into you on another forum somewhere...

 Glad you found a better place


----------



## KungFuGrrrl (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice to see you again, thanks for the nice words.

KFG


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello, KungFuGrrrl!  I too am a domestic abuse survivor, however I never received such serious injuries as you.  I commend you highly for your perseverance and new focus.  A thousand times, WELCOME!!! :asian:


----------



## MJS (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! :supcool: 

Mike


----------



## dubljay (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome!  Happy posting.

 -Josh


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome KFG, I look forward to your posts. :wavey:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2005)

Good to have you with us 

I hope you enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome to MT  
  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome!


egg


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome happy podting

Terry


----------



## Shaolinwind (Sep 26, 2005)

Years ago, I would often be heard saying that every woman should own a firearm.  Today, I am more likely to be heard saying that every woman should study martial arts. I believe in your work, I wish all the best to you.



			
				KungFuGrrrl said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I am a martial artist for 10 years.... WC, JKD, TCC
> 
> ...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome KFG! Glad you found us here. :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi KungFuGrrrl! :wavey: Welcome to MT!  We have a lot of nice people from various systems here; hope you enjoy the fora.

It warms my heart to hear of another survivor who has become empowered by the Art.  Kudos to you! 

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonderful to have you aboard!   Thank you for the work you do! :asian:


----------



## Jelik (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome - I love your cause too


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi KFG


----------



## mantis (Oct 4, 2005)

welcome KFG
good website..


----------



## John Lacy (Oct 4, 2005)

kungfugrrrl,

welcome.....keep up this important work.

JL


----------

